
Who’s Worth What at the White House: The Financial Disclosures - miraj
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/03/31/us/politics/white-house-releases-staff-financial-disclosures.html
======
miraj
The entire repository on Google Drive:

[https://drive.google.com/drive/mobile/folders/0BwDYM_Qm5fLWe...](https://drive.google.com/drive/mobile/folders/0BwDYM_Qm5fLWelV6UUNPZ1REalE)

